# Best Ever O&w



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a potentially controversial question







: What is the best watch that O&W have ever devised/assembled/produced? I have my own opinions, what are yours?


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Here's a potentially controversial question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somethin rare, manual wind valjoux 7733, great dial...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A potentially controversial question indeed









They have made quite a few nice watches over the years & choosing just one is difficult IMO









How about the Carribean 1000


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> A potentially controversial question indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bladerunner,

The Caribbean 1000 has to be one of the top contenders (as would the ultra-rare Caribbean 1500 and 2000). However a cynic might say that it was just a rebadged Jenny (as were all the Caribbeans without Jenny on the dial). Other top contenders would be the Aviations, although it could be said that they are basically Breitlings.

As such, I would be looking at the EarlyBird, the various Selectrons and the Moon Orbiter to show O&W innovaton at its best.

Just my tuppence

cheers

Dave


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Do the Aviation chronos count? Hard to beat if they do...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > A potentially controversial question indeed
> ...


Hello Dave,

I must stop posting in the early hours - it affects my spelling









It's difficult to choose; they have made so many nice ones.

Nice selection you made there









My opinion with any watch is if you like it : ignore the cynics & enjoy the watch









All the best

Alan


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

bluejay said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a potentially controversial question
> ...


Hello, the Flieger is a good call









Along with the Arogno, the O&W Flieger I and II are watches that bridge the past with the present by using NOS movements. I have the same watch as you but with a white chrono. second hand. The watch originally came with the other dial with the Arabic numerals, but the previous owner swapped it for the baton dial.

O&W were/are never afraid to use a diverse range of movements and I have seen vintage O&W's with Landeron and even Valjoux 72 movements (albeit not Lemania movements for whatever reason). My hope is that Albert Wajs will consider using the ETA 2893-2 for a modern EarlyBird.

cheers

Dave


----------

